# wide shoes rec I tried Giro, Bontrager, Specialized



## cloudbuster (Nov 7, 2011)

I recently got my order of wide shoes but not 100% happy.

Bontrager Velocis 45W = 12 US
I felt pressure on both side of the toe box area


Giro Savix HV+ size 46W = 12 US
This shoes BOA feel cheap and dont let you release moving it back you have to pull it all the way out. It seem is the only model offered in HV+ I guess is equal to a Extra Wide having the + sign and the HV equal a wide.
Feet feel great in this shoes as they are what I expect from a wide shoe.


Specialized Torch 2.0 45W = 11.5 US
I felt pressure along both sides of the toe area, narrow toe box area.


I just learned about Lake shoes and that they make a super wide shoes with the Competition Last.
I did a quick measurement of the width of my feet no socks and is about 114mm

Following their chart I could use a 45 or 45.5

Race 45 = 112.24 / Competition 45 = 116

Race 45.5 = 113.24mm / Competition 45.5 = 117mm


So having about 114mm should I get the wider Competition or Race versions?

Looking at this two models CX238 wide or CX301 Extra Wide
as the saltdogcycling mention that the other model in the Competition range are not as wide as the CX238

Thanks.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I've got wide feet and I am on my third pair of Shimano shoes. They come in standard and wide sizes. I've got a pair of Lake 303's that I use for cold weather riding. They're pretty wide ... but you'd expect that from a winter shoe.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Most on-line places are cool with ordering two pairs and returning one (or both if neither fit right)


----------



## tommybike (Dec 30, 2015)

Try Louis Garneau. I did not even know they made shoes until researched this. Great shoes and a little but wider. Also relatively affordable, at least compared to S-Works.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a wide-ish forefoot and narrow heel. Just picked up a pair of Shimano wides and they are the roomiest I've found. Maybe even a touch too wide. The Giro HV didn't work for me at all (don't believe the last is wider, they just add more material to the upper to give you more room to expand). The Lake stuff tends to run wide to begin with. Haven't tried their wide versions, but have had decent success with their regular width shoes. Bont is a bit wider up front, but not by much compared to something like a Sidi. I've had success with standard width Sidi, but am never able to get the front strap to fully cover the velcro. Always a bit short. Always secure, but on the short side. I'm sure a Sidi Mega would be better, but haven't had a chance to try those on yet.


----------



## VictorHayes (May 29, 2020)

I have LAKE CX237 cycling sneakers. Before I used SHIMANO SH-TR9. Great shoes!


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks all,

Update,
I got two Shimano shoes one Wide other regular.
The regular RP1 was to short as sizes were limited.
The wide RP400, fit good only issue I noticed is that the upper lip where the BOA is attached was hitting my upper foot and pedaling would not be great.

I also ordered the Sidi Alba 2 Mega should be here tomorrow.
If not then the Lake are my last resort.


----------



## bilbo (Aug 2, 2017)

I have a pair of Lake MTB shoes. I can't remember the model, I think it's MX160. They're 'normal' width and they work ok for me. My feet are wide at the toe and narrow at the heel like scuba flippers. In the fall I switch to a pair of Shimano shoes I have that are wide width. Like krisdrum said, I think they are almost too wide and they only really work well for me with thicker socks. With the thicker socks they do fit awesome.


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 7, 2011)

VictorHayes said:


> I have LAKE CX237 cycling sneakers. Before I used SHIMANO SH-TR9. Great shoes!


Are those the regular or wide version?
Have you measure your foot at the widest point, mine are 114-115 no sock on.
Just to have and idea of the regular would fit.



krisdrum said:


> I have a wide-ish forefoot and narrow heel. Just picked up a pair of Shimano wides and they are the roomiest I've found. Maybe even a touch too wide. The Giro HV didn't work for me at all (don't believe the last is wider, they just add more material to the upper to give you more room to expand). The Lake stuff tends to run wide to begin with. Haven't tried their wide versions, but have had decent success with their regular width shoes. Bont is a bit wider up front, but not by much compared to something like a Sidi. I've had success with standard width Sidi, but am never able to get the front strap to fully cover the velcro. Always a bit short. Always secure, but on the short side. I'm sure a Sidi Mega would be better, but haven't had a chance to try those on yet.


I have the shimano wide and they fit spot on no room to spare, but the top part put pressure on my foot top of the anlkle when I lift the shoe so I know that would be and issue pedaling. I need a version without the big sideways stuff they use.
https://bike.shimano.com/en-EU/product/apparel-accessories/shimano/SH-RP400.html 

I receive the Sidi Alba 2 Mega and OMG they have a lot of room, sideways and in height. I changed the insole for a thicker one and the fit is better but still roomier. I would have to try a size down. But this are way wider than Shimano wide shoes. 



bilbo said:


> I have a pair of Lake MTB shoes. I can't remember the model, I think it's MX160. They're 'normal' width and they work ok for me. My feet are wide at the toe and narrow at the heel like scuba flippers. In the fall I switch to a pair of Shimano shoes I have that are wide width. Like krisdrum said, I think they are almost too wide and they only really work well for me with thicker socks. With the thicker socks they do fit awesome.


I tried the shimano wide and they feel good, is just the sideway tong that put pressure on top of the ankle when I lift the feet in a motion like pedaling.
I just tried the Sidi Alba 2 Mega and this ones are super spacious so much I had to use a thick insole and there is still room to spare.
So know I have to choice finally order some Lake to try or order the Sidi one size smaller.

Im just worried if the Sidi Alba 2 would be to warm/hot for summer usage. Is that the case then I definitely have to try the Lakes.


----------



## VictorHayes (May 29, 2020)

Both shoes of a wide version as it offers 15 mm of additional volume at the ball of the foot over the standard width last.


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 7, 2011)

I been trying on some shoes

LAKE CX301 Extra Wide size 45.5 last one I could find
LAKE CX238 Wide size 45
SIDI ALba 2 Mega Size 47
GIRO Savix HV+ Size 46
SHIMANO RC7 Size 46

The Sidi have the most internal volume, they also have a lot of vertical volume I would have to try them in 46, even with a thicker insole my feet feel a bit loose.

LAKE to my surprise they are made in China, I did not expect that at this price point. I thought the CX238 was going to be much wider but the Sidi have more volume just the sole on the SIDI is not as wide.
CX301 toe box is a bit more narrow not sure if you can see in the photos, but they are wide in the middle were is say LAKE.
The 238 have a more rounded nose.
I think I would need to try the 238 in 45.5.
BOA in the 238 are better as you can release click by click on the 301 you cant, so is harder to adjust if you go one click to tight you have to pull all the way out to release.
301 sure are crazy light. 
301 run smaller I think I needed to try 46 o 46.5

SHIMANO are not the wide version so they felt snug but after a while I felt some hot spots. 

Giro feel good but the overall feel of the shoe kind of feel cheap like they cost $70-$80


----------



## coresare (Aug 20, 2013)

Lake or Bont (wide version). I have two pairs of Bont Vaypor S and I had to widen them a little during the heat molding, but they're great now. I have normal width feet though and got their non wide version.


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

Try Sidi under their "Mega" category. The Mega versions are the wide versions of their different shoe models. I am currently using Sidi Dominator Mega (gravel) and Sidi Genius Mega (road). Comfortable and has lasted a decade on these shoes with frequent riding.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Subscribing as I feel the OP's pain and have posted many posts just like this one!

I've come to the conclusion that only Lake offers the variety of sizes to fit pretty much all wide foot widths, with the obvious problem being that their shoes are quite expensive and you have to order them to try them :cryin:

My most recent experience with Bont shoes is that they don't work for me. Specifically, their "tub sole" doesn't work for my feet. I purchased and returned both the Bont Riot+ (wide) and Bont Blitz and the edges of the sole dig into the side of my feet. I can't imagine that someone with a foot wider than mine (D width) would find the comfortable.

I hope that some day a cycling shoe manufacturer has the courage to stop making biking shoes with pointy toes because they look cool and make cycling shoes that have a toe box shaped like a human foot. Since roadies are traditionally highly resistant to change and poo-poo just about everything new, I don't see this every happening, but I'll continue to dream!


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 7, 2011)

I did try the SIDI Mega they are BIG Volume I used a thick insole and my feet still have a lot of vertical space, I should I tried a size smaller but I did not as they are heavy shoes and they dont have a lot of ventilation I dont think they are made for hot weather. They feel that would last a lifetime.

I ended up with Garneau Platinum II I tried the 46 and 47 decided to keep the 47 as they are a bit wider but I think they a bit long for me but me feet is not moving around in them.

I also tried the Garneau Course Air Lite II but I have a bit of heel slipage in 46.5.

and the Lake CX238 wide they feel the best on the mid and front area but are wide on the heel and my heel was flopping up and down even if I got them tight. I tried regular sock and I still have the same issue.




So after trying multiple shoes I kept the Garneau Platinum II, they are so similar to the Bontrager shoes I just tried the Bontrager not wide in size 47 and I did not immediately felt the pressure on the sides but they are much longer.

Maybe they would fit me in 46W so on my next journey I would try them in 46W if not I stay with Garneau.


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

did you find your shuuuu...
nope..not yet

my mom had the problem with her bra zeirre 48 double dezz 

JUSTClipIn AndRise


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Deleted.


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

If I read this right, OP says he wears size 12 US / size 45 EU.
EU size 45 is not close to a size 12 US. It will be too small; that is like a US 10.5.

I just sold a pair of Shimanos that were a bit big for me - I wear size 9.5 or 10 US, and these were size 45.


----------

